# Bush hooks



## Midnight Rider

Any tips and tricks you care to share on setting and using bushhooks would be appreciated... Bait, hook size, depth,construction, things of this nature.


----------



## crazyfire

good question...come on guys...give me some tips


----------



## Last Chance

when i run mine i like to use nylon plumbers line,(tough and easy to see) I usualy like to use a #4 circle hook and hard to go wrong with liver for bait.As for the depth,depends alot on where the bush hooks are placed and how far away from the bank,I like to keep mine 3 to 4 ft deep.I find that small freshwater minnows and shiners work well for them big flat heads,i am usualy after them tasty little butter cats myself.Hope this helps you out some.When are you guys tryin to run some hooks and what river? Maybe we can get together and run a few.


----------



## AUradar

we always used soap as bait when I was a kid


----------



## Helmsy

yea i,ve heard the same thing ivory or octagon soap tried it last year in perdido its crap.All the hooks with cotaba worms and live (shiners) worked beter. The hooks with soap swelled up 5 times the size from when it was baited, and was very difficult to cut in cubes to stay on hooks.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr

I use nylon twine, #4 or #5 circle hooks with what ever kind of weight depending on current...nuts, tire weights, or egg weights. As far as depth, I like to vary with different hook sets. After a couple of checks you will notice all the one's set at one certain depth are getting hit and the others are not. Use that as a guage to how the fish are feeding and what depth. I will go through and raise and lower the hooks accordingly in the water column. Dont be scared to tie that hook as tight into the bank as possible. I have caught really good fish basically tied to roots on the bank. Also vary where you put your hooks. Start out hitting ever type of structure cover or open swift water with varying depths And as I said adjust accordingly as the day or night goes. If you are getting eating in swift water on the bottom, I would re-set all my hooks like that. I move mine and adjust all night. As far as Ivory soap, yes it will work, only if the river is rising hard and it is muddy. That kinda is an old tale that goes back to the days when soap was cheaper than any other bait for the old tymers. As far as bait for me, Shrimp, shrimp and more shrimp. I have caught everthing for 1-12 lb channel cats, 20 lb bluecats, yellow cats, and30 lb flatheads using shrimp on bush hooks and trotlines. Shrimp stays on the hook a long time and it is a deffinate bait. I have seen it work a hundred times when nothing else would. Dont ever work hooks alone, let someone else run the boat. Always work them from the front of the boat and come up stream on all limbs that you are tying to. Lastely, VERY Important. If you are working hooks in moving or swift water, ALWAYS, Always have a sharp knife open and ready with you on the front, just in case you where to puta hook in your hand and you end up in the water dangling on your bush hook, not so important in non moving water, Just in Case.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown

I'd check the local laws about line type. Some have requirements like cotton braid and such. We've done well with brim on setups described above. Upstream from deep holes in bends is good. Mark them with high vis tape or you'll be fumbling around in snake country. Good luck. SHB


----------



## AUradar

> *RiverGulfFshr (10/16/2007)*As far as Ivory soap, yes it will work, only if the river is rising hard and it is muddy. That kinda is an old tale that goes back to the days when soap was cheaper than any other bait for the old tymers.


also has to do with no bait shops anywhere close by. We caught a pile of catfish with set hooks using soap.


----------



## shakeyjr

While you are talking of baits and methods, it may be wise to read up on the approved methods and baits. I was unaware of some of this till I talked with a buddy a while back. Here are some excerpts from the FWC Regs and a link to them



_Nongame fish may be taken:



? By bush hook, setline or trotline baited with cut bait or other substance; but not including live game fish or any part of any game fish; bush hooks, setlines or trotlines (limited to 25 hooks total) are permitted for taking nongame fish for personal use, but only in those areas where trotlines may be lawfully used in accordance with the Wildlife Code of the State of Florida. Refer to the ?Commercial Freshwater Fisheries Rules and Regulations Summary.?........



GAME AND NONGAME FRESHWATER FISH



Game Fish?black bass, black crappie, bluegill, redear sunfish, warmouth, redbreast sunfish, spotted sunfish, flier, mud sunfish, longear sunfish, shadow bass, peacock bass, white bass, striped bass and sunshine bass.



Nongame Fish?bowfin, common carp, catfish, pickerel, eels, gar, threadfin shad, gizzard shad, shiners, tilapia (Nile perch), killifish, suckers, topminnows and fishes not listed as freshwater game fish and not taken for sport. Note: alligator gar require a permit to take.

_



http://floridafisheries.com/rules.html#METHODS OF TAKING FRESHWATER FISH





Not trying to start anything or cause any problems, just trying to help.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Thanks for all of the information.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

that was a great question...and also great replies...thanks for all the information!!!!!


----------



## Last Chance

Looks like i may be joining in on the river hooking myself with this nasty forecast this week and weekend!


----------



## Midnight Rider

What about chumming for the catfish??? Would sinking a bag of dry dogfood in an old croker sack in the area we want to fish do anything besides feed the turtles?????????


----------



## Last Chance

That one i am not sure of,i have heard it talked about hundreds of times but never tried it myself.One way to look at it,it's cheap to find out if it works.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

thats true, throw it in and see what happens!!!


----------



## fishmasterseven

awesome tips and info guys!


----------

